# BMW vs. G35 decision



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

To answer the original question...

Comparing the G35 to the 325i is not right. They are completely different vehicles.

The G35 is nearly as large as a 5-series, and has nearly the room you will find in the E39. The G35 is pretty loaded, even at $29,900.

The BMW is much less powerful, and much slower. The BMW has much better build quality, and quality of materials. The BMW will have better resale value (on a percentage of purchase price). 

Dynamically, the BMW is more "tossable" while the G35 is a "cruiser."

Both will be about as reliable as each other.

I just finished an article comparing the G35 6-speed (I had it for a week) and the 330i/530i. It will post in about a week on another site.


----------



## brentsg (Sep 29, 2003)

I had a tough time deciding between the G35 Coupe and the 325i. In the end I found a "used" 330i that had 6,000 miles and bought that. I don't regret the decision.

The things I didn't like about the G35:
-Seats were terribly uncomfortable for me
-Interior was very cheap feeling and several of them already had scratches on the center console paint and they were brand new
-I was concerned about resale value

Problems that I read about as I did the research on the G35:
-CD's jamming in the changer requiring the unit to be sent to the manufacturer to recover your disks
-Seats coming loose
-All kinds of brake problems


In the end it was the comfort level and the interior quality that really made the decision for me. It was close though, at one point I made an offer on a loaded red G35 with sport, upgraded wheels, pretty much loaded. We were $1200 apart and I walked out. I'd have liked the car though, I'm sure.

My 330i is loaded and has the sport package, but it is a 4-door. For my purposes it's the perfect mix of luxury and sportiness. I think it'll still be a good car for me for the long haul. I think the G35 would have been great for a couple years then I'd have wanted something more practical.

Good luck!

B


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

*G35 interior is cheap and nasty*

I test drove one recently. Drove well but I hated the interior (I don't like the new BMW interiors that much either though). Seats were uncomfortable and the leather felt like plastic.

Bought another 325 (I always get the wood trim, I hate silver colored plastic). Will cost me nothing to maintain since the warranty and free maintainence will last longer than the lease.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

I test drove a G35 a couple of times and came very close to buying one. The main reason I didn't is because I was waiting for availability of the manual transmission (6 speed). I did not consider the BMW 325 as an alternative; from a performance standpoint it just did not come close enough, I was comparing to a 330Ci which would, at least, be close to a 35G, but which costs too much more. Then two things happend at one time to change my mind.... I found out that I could save about $3.5K by using Eurpoean Delivery for a 330Ci and BMW announced that the facelifted 2004 330Ci would be available early and the standard transmission went to a 6speed manual. With the availability of the 6sp the 330Ci satisfied all the items on my "want to have" list, while the G35 still missed on several points. So I got the 330Ci for very little more than what I would have paid for the G35.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Just get what you want- you'll be the one driving it.


----------



## KatanaPilot (Mar 25, 2003)

between the G35 and the 3 series, I would prefer the 3 series because of the following reasons:
-I have a 94 325i; I am used to the way BMWs drive, and I like the way BMWs drive.
-G35 got my attention because it was supposedly much cheaper than the 330i, and much more powerful, with RWD handling.
-Resale of G35 is projected to be poor; the price advantage of the G35 is minimal compared to 330i ED pricing. Of course, 325i would be much cheaper than the G35 if you consider depreciation.
-If the G35 and the 330i have comparable cost of ownership, there is no reason for me to look at the G35. Therefore, I crossed it out of my short list.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

To me the 330i is the epitome of a sports sedan. I recently did a round trip 200 mile all highway drive and got 29+ average mpg at 80 as recorded by the OBC. Around town I get 24+. People report 17 in their G35 on the boards. The 330i has more value to me than a G35. But I would not throw one out of the garage should someone hand it to me.


----------



## Spinning Blue (Oct 19, 2003)

eve123 said:


> Can't decide whether to get 325i after all the problems I've been reading about with BMW's. Also looking at Infiniti G35 for same price...like Japanese car reliability. Any Comments on problems with 300 series, maintenance, etc???


My brother-in-law, the BMW general manager, is pretty hard on the company for the unrealiability of the new 7-Series and for all the niggling problems that the X5 has had.

On the other hand, he considers the 3-Series just about the best car that BMW makes from a reliability standpoint. The very first of the current generation 3 had some overheating/radiator problems, but the new ones appear to be solid as a rock.

I'm considering getting a 325i too, but the spouse wants an automatic. My friend's 325i with the auto just seems a bit too sedate for me (a bit too normal). On the other hand, the 325i with a stick really is a nice ride. 'Love winding that straight six up to the redline!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Spinning Blue said:


> "My brother-in-law, the BMW general manager, is pretty hard on the company for... all the niggling problems that the X5 has had."


Huh? Our X5 has been flawless since day one (7 months ago).

Must be all the OTHER X5's out there...


----------



## ts330ci (Jul 30, 2003)

eve123 said:


> Can't decide whether to get 325i after all the problems I've been reading about with BMW's. Also looking at Infiniti G35 for same price...like Japanese car reliability. Any Comments on problems with 300 series, maintenance, etc???


Have a 2002 330Ci. Still a head turner for me. Your best bet is to test drive each and compare (do multiple test drives).
When I was in the market, I tested G35, IS300, Maxima, A4, Trans Am, Celica GT and 330Ci. I needed some thing that could hold 4, good trunk space, good performance, comfy interior, pleasing to my eye and pretty much a daily driver.

I'll briefly list highs and lows for me:

G35 - High: Performance, Interior room, Front end design, dual exhaust
Low: Interior (cheap feel), Seats (couldn't get comfy), bad rear end design, touchy brakes, bad trunk space (couldn't get large hockey bag to fit)

IS300 - High: Comfy Interior, front end and side profiles look great.
Low: Felt slower than the rest of cars tested, rear tail lights, tight rear seating.

Maxima - High: Performance, Comfy Interior, good trunk space, excellent price
Low: Poor cornering ability, jiggly ride

A4 - High: Exterior design, dual exhaust, quiet ride, nice Interior
Low: About same performance as IS300, Isolated road feel

Trans Am- High: Performance, performance, performance
Low: High insurance, rattly interior, bad fit/finish, big blind spots, no trunk space
Would love to own it for the performance.

Celica GT - High: Design, gas mileage
Low: Tight interior, 4 banger

330Ci - High: Exterior/Interior design, comfortable interior, good trunk space (although not as roomy as Maxima or A4), great road feel, good cornering agility (sales person had me test the car on nice twisty back road), comfy rear seats, nice fit/finish, good performance
Low: No rear cup holders, front cup holders too small

So far, have 18K mi. No problems, it's been to the dealer for 1st oil change at 13K, that's it. Oh, it's driven daily.


----------



## AuricanX (Jul 28, 2003)

*Here we go*

First let me say this: So far I've read very few posts that I disagree with. Everyone has very good points, but I think, being on a bimmer board an all, one thing has not been adressed - Heritage.
BMW has a rich heritage of both track, and street legends. Nissan has two, the Z and the skyline. The G35 Coupe in the States is the watered down version of what's probably going to be the new Nissan Skyline R35, a twin turbo in-line 6. Impressive...but not what you're buying. The skyline would have four wheel drive, the sedan *will* have that option at a bigger price. I don't wanna stray off the subject, but the bottom line is that you're driving a temporary vehicle in terms of greatness. As someone posted before, the E46 is going to be timeless. With the PTG team doing so great in the M, the 325 will feed off that. Nissan is a young energetic company, but compare it to the Bavarian giant, and you can hardly assume that the Japanese is a contender. If you're a *driving enthusiast* there shouldn't be a question on which you choose. If you're treating it as transportation from A to B. Then it comes down to economics.
Now to the hypocritical issue, I have two cars in my household, a '90 240SX, and a 328i (e46). I love the SX, but that's because it 1500 dollars when I bought it, and it saves me money for the 330i downpayment (by that time the 328 is gonna turn into a 530 for the Mrs.).
Does grade 98 octane flow through your veins? Or do you need your average daily driver?


----------



## AuricanX (Jul 28, 2003)

So you're saying Nissan is older, or more prestegious? Because I disagree on both, I said young and energetic, not smaller. Like I said, I own a nissan, I have nothing against the company, I just like bmw better


----------



## ts330ci (Jul 30, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> the company we know today as "nissan" has been making cars longer than bmw, so it's not younger, and certainly not smaller than bmw.
> 
> prestige? i'm with u on that one, although the 240Z invented a segment all its own, and was just as influential as the bmw 2002's of the world.


Nissan (Datsun) makes some very reliable cars.
Our first one was a 1976 Datsun B210, went 4 times over odometer.
Had only oil and brake changes at 200K needed new head gasket. Gave it to my nephew who is still driving it to college.
Next were a pair of 1988 Nissan Maxima's (identical trim levels and color) dealer gave us a great deal on both (due to end of body style, got $2500 below invoice on both). Each one drove pass 150K. Each one needed alternators replaced (one at 115K the other one was at 122K), other wise oil, brake, filter changes only.
Then bought a 1991 Nissan Hardbody truck - 78K traded it in for a 94 Nissan Quest (need of a family hauler) at present has 105K. The quest had the most servicing, both CV joints had to be replaced, 2 motor mounts blew at 90K. But other than that it never stranded us.
The G35C is very nice and great performance and good value for the money but after driving the 330Ci (even though it had less HP, I felt it was a more complete/ overall better package) I put my money on the Bimmer. (BTW, if the interior,rear design and trunk space had appealed to me then I would have purchased the G since my other Nissan's were bullet proof)


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

Nissan reliability and quality are both going downhill fast. Maybe if they paid more attention to something other than having the most _advertised_ HP in class, and fire whoever designs their rear ends, they would have decent products.


----------



## ts330ci (Jul 30, 2003)

Scorp76 said:


> Nissan reliability and quality are both going downhill fast. Maybe if they paid more attention to something other than having the most _advertised_ HP in class, and fire whoever designs their rear ends, they would have decent products.


Not sure about how the reliability is on recent Nissan cars. My last one is a 94. But a few relatives have recent Maxima's, Sentra's and Pathfinder's, as far as I know, no problems. My buddy at the office as a 1yr old Frontier (> 35K miles, drives alot due to work) and just filter, oil and tire changes. My sis has a 2002 Altima with the 3.5 and no problems, unlike her Durango after 1.5 yr, it went through a rear end, a transmission and a couple of head gaskets.
Nissan's recent designs are pretty much subjective. The only 3 designs I like is the 350Z , the Murano and Armada. The FX's look like Darth Vader's helmet. The rears of the Maxima, Altima, G35C looks like someone did a front snap kick to the rear end. But the Maxima's and Altima's trunk space is unbelievable (lots of space), unfortunately the G35C didn't inherit the trunk space of those two and it's sedan sibling. The new Quest design to me is terrible (but has some cool features/options that I like).
The new Pathfinder Armada looks great, I may get this one after I sell my 4Runner.

OOOPS! got off the subject here. I say test drive both the BMW and the G35 back to back, and see what you like. If you like the performance of the G but like how the Bimmer drives, get the 330 w/ SP or 330 ZHP. I just heard advertisements that BMW has incentives for the 3 series, so you may be able to get into a 330 for less now than previous months.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

I have to disagree with some of you... I think my G Coupe has a nice looking rear. :dunno:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl said:


> I have to disagree with some of you... I think my G Coupe has a nice looking rear. :dunno:


but it came with sucky tires!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

ayn said:


> but it came with sucky tires!


arrrgghh!!! :banghead: :slap:


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

Emission said:


> I just finished an article comparing the G35 6-speed (I had it for a week) and the 330i/530i. It will post in about a week on another site.


Please post the link from FA when you're done with the article (I don't check that site much now). Thx.


----------



## ts330ci (Jul 30, 2003)

jpgurl said:


> I have to disagree with some of you... I think my G Coupe has a nice looking rear. :dunno:


Like I say before, design preference is up to the person. Glad you like your G, it's a good car, great performance and excellent value for the money. I would have bought it if I liked the interior and the rear. I do like the front and side design + the dual exhausts (reminds me of my 95 Z28 'vert with the Borla system) and does have a nice growl.
I liked the 330 more so that's where I put my money. Do I regret spending the extra couple thousand? - No. Plus, I can load my large hockey bag filled w/ gear in the 330Ci w/o having to fold down the seats. It didn't fit in the G35C w/o having to fold down one rear seat and placing the bag all the way forward. Larger car- small trunk - G35C. Smaller car - larger trunk -330Ci. Plus at 5'10" I don't bump my head on the rear glass in the 330 as I did in the G35C during one of my test drives. I think it's just me - I need to do multiple drives before settling. I test drive the cars on my list 3-5 times before striking them off the list. I did test drive the G35 sedan a couple times (I liked the rear end, plus spacious trunk, but hated the side design (it needs fender bulges like the coupe)) IMO.


----------

